# My first Hublot!



## faizan1990

Got my first Hublot last week. Really loving the gold!


----------



## Rokovakian

Noice! I like Hublot overall. Some of their watches are too gaudy for my tastes, but your watch is not one of them. Personally I'd like to acquire a Black Magic in 38mm flavor when my time and money trajectories are aligned just right.


----------



## mpalmer

Congrats! Rock it with pride!


----------



## Sblackwell15

Congrats Faizan!


----------



## CGP

Looks good to me. One of these days I'll break away from Omega and pick something up. Always enjoyed the look of several Hublot pieces. Congrats!


----------



## danstillwood

Congrats, enjoy in good health.


----------



## stevenliu0923

that looks awesome faizan! maybe someday ill be in the position for one as well....nice pickup though!


----------



## Tonystix

Way to go.Enjoy!


----------



## andycoph

Great choice!


----------



## DanDanthewatchman

Nice one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello

Great look.


----------



## Dark Overlord

congrats enjoy your Hublot. looks great!


----------



## richn

Love the gold, super clean piece my guy!


----------



## faizan1990

Good luck! Black magic versions look sick


----------



## faizan1990

Black magic versions are sick!


----------



## faizan1990

Thanks everyone! Appreciate it


----------



## faizan1990

CGP said:


> Looks good to me. One of these days I'll break away from Omega and pick something up. Always enjoyed the look of several Hublot pieces. Congrats!


I love Omega's. Had a planet ocean titanium with blue bezel. Recently sold it, next Omega is going to be a moonwatch


----------



## Lemi

Wow Nice congrats to your new watch bro.


----------



## Ratven

Beautiful, love the classic BB

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

Looks great. Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gsurgbm

Congrats!


----------



## 369

I had the SS model, it's amazing watch. Congrats...enjoy


----------



## uliviero155

Congrats!


----------



## kennkez

Congrats! Maybe you could share some more pics


----------



## watchmaster71

Awesome watch


----------



## Martino0

Congrats!


----------



## ulirszew

Great Choice! Enjoy


----------



## digikam

congrats


----------



## GusInVegas

Gotta love that gold to black contrast. Really pops!


----------



## Blaughva

Love it! Congrats!!


----------



## Donpuffy

Congrats!


----------



## wallypop

fantastic and beautiful


----------



## mmarkabi

Excellent choice. Looks great. Enjoy


----------



## mrozo99

Looks great


----------



## Wolfy1909

Extremely beautiful watch and also very interesting from the technical point of view.

Huge congrats and wear it proudly.

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## isendono

sweet looking indeed .


----------



## jcc5024

Beautiful. Enjoy it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Very nice.


----------



## JDMLS430

Nice watch. Can't hi wrong with gold


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Solid choice! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallypop

very nice


----------



## watchguy-007

I like it. looks amazing


----------



## poseidonsvault

great piece Faizan!


----------



## jjspyder

Nice watch. Congrats


----------

